# 2017 Gen2 Cruze (LE2 Engine, 1.4T) Mods



## juulcruze (Oct 13, 2021)

Brembo Dave here on the forums (Dave's World on YouTube) is the only guy with an intercooler right now, you can find that on his website. In one of his videos on it, I believe he said he was able to get an updated tune from BNR with even more power after installing it.


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

Also curious, as I've decided to go with a stg3 turbo custom from TurboBay, does anyone have recommendations for fuel rail/injector upgrades and a quality fuel pump? Any info on where I could find a new/custom manifold/downpipe for the Gen2 as well, I'll be getting Dave's intercooler to accommodate cooling with the new turbo as well for sure.


----------



## Cruz17shannon (Aug 20, 2019)

Beefy1.4Cruze said:


> Hey all! First-time poster, long-time lurker. I'm looking to potentially upgrade my turbo, since the stock turbo is a pretty sad and small snail, but I'm not incredibly internals-savvy so I'd like to reach out to the community for some help/information on what other internal parts I would potentially be needing to upgrade along with the additional boost from a larger turbo. . I currently have some minor modifications under the hood and a Trifecta Performance tune, see below for list of current mods.
> 
> *Current Modifications:*
> 
> ...


DAVESWORLD ON YOUTUBE. PROJECT CRUZE MISSLE. HE SALES A AWSUM COOLER. DOES TRIFECTA SEND YOU NEW TUNE WHEN YOU DO MORE MODS? TRYN TO FIGURE WHICH TUNE I WANT. 19' LT RS 1.4L HATCH I GOT.


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

Cruz17shannon said:


> DAVESWORLD ON YOUTUBE. PROJECT CRUZE MISSLE. HE SALES A AWSUM COOLER. DOES TRIFECTA SEND YOU NEW TUNE WHEN YOU DO MORE MODS? TRYN TO FIGURE WHICH TUNE I WANT. 19' LT RS 1.4L HATCH I GOT.


Yeah, definitely. They may require you to data log, but they will update the tune any time. I have the Turbo Elite tune so they'll update tune any time you need. I'm about to buy his intercooler, I have the same spec turbo being built as we speak from TurboBay.


----------

